# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  Strawberry Panic! Manga Review

## TheDanishGuy

Time for Lesbian lovin', it's Strawberry Panic!

It stars Nagisa who enrolls in a new school (Seriously, is every anime/manga school-related?) and unrealistically quickly, but very adorably, falls in love with Shizuma, the most beautiful girl in school.

She realises that she has to compete for school queen in a competition that, despite being the driving force of the plot, apart from her confused feelings, we see very little of.

The pacing, in general, is horrid. One page we're doing something with our main characters, then we cut to a couple of girls doing God-knows-what in an unspecified location, whom we only see once again, despite being set up as bad guys.

To her credit, she is wondering if she's a lesbian or not, as she's never felt that way before. At least that sounds realistic, even if it's dwelt upon for two pages or so.

*Final score*: 2/10



*Final thoughts*: My version said both the volumes were collected inside, and boasted it was "the complete collection". If that's the case, it ended terribly. Not even the "Two Bonus Chapters" helped. If anything, they made it worse. They introduced a new character to the roster, setting her up as a challenge, then ending.
Don't pick this one up, guys, seriously.

TAGS: High School, Shojo, Romance

----------

